# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Myelopathie

## Dageraad

Dag allen,

Vandaag heb ik me hier ingeschreven. sinds december is er Myelopathie bij mij geconstateerd. Na een stootkuur van 3 dagen 1000mg Prednison per dag ben ik nu met de afbouw bezig.
Helaas worden mijn klachten alleen maar erger in plaats van minder. Herkent iemand dit? Naast de prednison gebruik ik. Alendroninezuur (1 x per week) 3 x daags Azothioprine, en kalktabletten.
Het is een zelden voorkomende aandoening zeker in combinatie met het Syndroom van Sjögren (sinds 2008).

Graag zou ik wat meer ervaringen van anderen lezen.

Hartelijke groet,

Dageraad

----------

